# Emerald Coast Kayak Anglers



## doug1980 (Jul 7, 2012)

We are planning a trip for Saturday the 16th in Choctawhatchee Bay. All are welcome to attend. Location, open for suggestions. No membership required, but membership is free.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I'd be in.


----------



## doug1980 (Jul 7, 2012)

Disco said:


> I'd be in.


Sounds good. Any suggestions or preference on where to go?


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Sounds like a good time to get out and meet some new fishing buddies


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

doug1980 said:


> Sounds good. Any suggestions or preference on where to go?


Well I really dont know. Id edit your initial post asking for ideas on where to launch from that will yield fun fishing. I am not the best fisherman and not seasoned enough to make any real suggestions. But that being said I like to fish the Destin Harbor the bridge and coast guard station area. I know I hear a ton of people fish that area. Ive been fishing that area lately and it seems to be very hit and miss.


----------



## doug1980 (Jul 7, 2012)

prelude13 said:


> Sounds like a good time to get out and meet some new fishing buddies


That's the goal. And have some fun of course.



Disco said:


> Well I really dont know. Id edit your initial post asking for ideas on where to launch from that will yield fun fishing. I am not the best fisherman and not seasoned enough to make any real suggestions. But that being said I like to fish the Destin Harbor the bridge and coast guard station area. I know I hear a ton of people fish that area. Ive been fishing that area lately and it seems to be very hit and miss.


I heard that some monster reds are being caught near the Jetties in Destin. The Eglin Flats are always productive too, but Base access is a must. Not sure who all has that. Cinco Bayou was good a few weeks ago too. Just depends where everyone wants to go. Guess we need to find out who all wants to go then we'll decide on where to go. The goal is to meet new people and have fun. As always we'll use the KISS method.


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Was there ever a consensus on where and when to meet on Saturday?


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Dont know?


----------



## Cat St3v3ns (Oct 14, 2013)

What time? Also the grass flats in front of Dana Pointe are always awesome and you can paddle across the bay to Eglin.


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm planning on heading out to the Eglin grass flats by launching from the Eglin yacht club (requires base access) around 7am but am willing to change up the location if anyone wants to meet up that doesn't have access.


----------



## rjl2001 (Apr 20, 2008)

Didn't see this thread in time for the 16th, but wondering how many of you made it? 

Also, where can you launch a kayak near Dana Pointe? 

I fish White Point area quite a bit, usually on TUE and/or WED. Never gone out with anyone else but feel free to shoot me a PM if your fishing in Niceville/Destin area and want some company.


----------



## Cat St3v3ns (Oct 14, 2013)

You can launch out of the boat launch in Shirks bayou off of Pin Oak and paddle to Dana Pointe and easily to Postal Point.


----------



## doug1980 (Jul 7, 2012)

I couldn't make it, unexpected emergency. This Friday I am planning to fish around Eglin and/or Dana Pointe. I've never seen the boat launch off Pin Oak. That would be a perfect place to launch from.


----------

